# Partial Paralysis in nursing doe? Or just tired and sore?



## kingy9467 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi there, another question, sorry guys. Hopefully after a little more experience I can start to assist others. 

Anyways, so just recently I noticed COFFEE, one of my nursing doe (Babes are 16 days old), seems to be having some trouble with her back legs. They are not completely useless, but seem to be a bit weak. Its a bit hard to explain, She's not dragging her back legs completely, but at the same time she not as spry and kinda shuffles around her cage on her hind legs rather than putting a lot of weight on them. Basically, the back legs just seem really clumsy and a bit slow.

I'm wondering if she could just be sore from hovering over the babies while nursing, or if it could be like a pinched nerve or partial paralysis, or complications from birth that are only now really starting to become apparent.... I'm not sure. Has anyone ever seen anything like this before? Google & Bing were useless.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Never heard or seen this before, hopefully a more expert mouse owner can help you!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Only come across it if Doe been left with large litters and symptoms disappear totally a few days to a week after weaning. I put it down to just stiffness with having legs spread for long lengths of time whilst nursing.


----------



## kingy9467 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks, that's what I was hoping, but I know mice can be so delicate, fine one moment & then deathly ill the second. But she's still making the effort to move around, drink, and eat and take care of her pups. Other than just being a bit clumsy in the rear she seemed ok, that's why I was wondering. Thanks again Pro-Petz.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Take a look at her belly to see if she has a touch of mastitis (inflamed teats). I have only seen that once when I sprayed with miticidal stuff, and it must have caused the inflammation. That can be pretty painful. Hope she gets better.


----------

